# Shuttleworth Sunset Flying Display



## Glider (Sep 23, 2007)

The above air display is well named as the first photo will show and it is a real photo, nothing tweaked or pasted in.

If you love aviation then this collection is a must see if you have the time. Don't expect wall to wall war machines, they have a few certainly, but the concentration is on the historical aspects of flight and keeping them flying.

The show yesterday finished at 19.00 hours and the oldest and most fragile aircraft finished after the sun had set and the moon was up. 
The first photos are the the 'Edwardian' (pre WW1) and WW1 aircraft. Tomorrow I hope to post the between the wars and WW2 aircraft.

Any comment on file sizes welcome as I am still guessing on that front.

Of these aircraft, the Avro Triplane is a replica as used in the film Magnificent Men in their Flying Machines, the others are all originals, with original engines.
The Bleriot almost came to grief. After it landed a gust of wind caught it under the Starboard Wing and tilted the aircraft. The Port wingtip must have been inches from the ground, but it flopped back much to everyones relief.
When the Deperdussin left the ground there was a small cheer from the regulars in the crowd, apparently it normally refuses to leave terra firma.


----------



## Glider (Sep 23, 2007)

Apologies, I forgot the Pup


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome pics! Those old-timers sure look fragile, I'll bet keeping them is such good condition is a job and a half


----------



## mkloby (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool pics - I don't think you could pay me enough to take that Avro up into the air...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent pics!


----------



## Graeme (Sep 23, 2007)

Your photos?..brilliant! Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines was a wonderful film. A much forgotten period of aviation. Thanks for posting them Glider.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 23, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## Glider (Sep 23, 2007)

Test message


----------



## Glider (Sep 24, 2007)

Moving on to the Inter War years. There are some more photos but these will have to be posted later. 
The Wren must be the most underpowered aircraft ever built. The engine isn't powerful enough to get it off the ground, so it is launched using a Bungy cord. It then goes flat out and can just stay in the air. 
Of these aircraft they are all originals with the exception of the Cygnet which is a replica.


----------



## trackend (Sep 24, 2007)

Great pictures thanks
I think Shuttlewoth has one of the most important aviation collections in the world


----------



## Graeme (Sep 24, 2007)

Great photos again. Just read that during the winter of 1956-57, Roland Beamont and Peter Hillwood (English Electric test pilot of that time) did some flying in the Wren.


----------



## Glider (Sep 25, 2007)

Last of the Photo's


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2007)

More excellent pictures!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 25, 2007)

you have some winners there


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

Those are really great pic's...... Reminds me of my youth !

Charles


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome pix Glider...thanx for them
Doesn't that Hurricane pilot look like Stanford Tuck ...??


----------



## Heinz (Sep 25, 2007)

Great shots!!!

I agree crashgate he does remind me of Tuck.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 26, 2007)

Excellent photos. I've got a thing for the Lysander, can't quite figure out why...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 26, 2007)

Love the pics, especially the Hurricane. Thanks.

TO


----------

